# Yarn is So Expensive!



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I found a sweater twin set pattern using fingering weight yarn so I can make a white cardigan. It calls for about 3150 yards. That means if I use a quality yarn, I will spend about $140 for a sweater set. WHAT?!?!

What do you all do? That just can't be the norm.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

You have a choice: spend $140 for a quality sweater set or buy cheaper yarn for a set of lesser quality. What would you pay for a similar set at a good store in your area?

I know it isn't easy to spend that much at one time; but I would do it as a once-in-a-while expenditure.

Or do some more shopping. You can find quality yarns at Little Knits. . . bag lots at greatly reduced prices:

https://www.littleknits.com/


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

Fingering weight usually comes with 200 or more yards per skein. So you're using about 15 skeins, right? So each skein is under $10. 

Bite the bullet or there are many many fingering weight quality yarns out there for about $3-4 per skein.

Keep looking. Knit Picks is a good place to start. Good luck.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Not being one to knit adult garments, I would choke over that price. But they are treasures when finished and I am still wearing a couple Siwashes from my 20s. Was always glad they were knit in a size to wear a heavy sweater under them or they would not fit now, lol!
The only thing I buy in numbers anymore is summer tops. Doing yard work near every day and only doing full loads of laundry I figure a couple shirts a day. Scored this spring, at Kohls. $16 tops were on sale for $5.9? and I had coupons so they were $3.7? Cannot beat that for everyday and work.
Now that did leave me some extra cash to go yarn shopping and I bought some for the Gkids to help me dye with Kool-aid.
Hope you can find an excellent sale too!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Put your sweater set off for a while. Watch for the yarn to go on sale then buy and knit it up. I have found that Dec/Jan is a good sale time as well as the middle of July. The only issue with waiting for the sale is the color selection is not as good. Since I am usually about a year out on projects, this method works well for me.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

If you are putting all your time and effort into making a quality garment, why not use the best yarn you can? You usually get what you pay for.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Budget is such an individual thing.
I have a hard time spending money on myself, but consider that it will be well made and in quality fiber
... if you wear it for 10 years... That's less than $1.20 per month


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I typically am quite generous with the costs of yarn etc. It just seemed like a lot to spend for a simple cardigan/shell sweater set. 

I guess my scarcity program had kicked in - back to abundance.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

You are located in the US. I wanted some yarn from Little Knits. Price was great, even with such a high exchange rate, however, once the "over 50.00" shipping was added on, it was above what I was willing to pay. Yarn can be shipped from the UK for so much less and gets here faster. I have really noticed over the last 5 years or so, yarn prices have sky rocketed


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Difficult for me to find a good quality sweater to purchase in my plus size and would cost a fortune to knit one with really good yarn. That's why I keep to smaller projects (scarves, baby items and shawls) to feed my knitting fix.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Dances with Wool said:


> You get what you pay for. If I really really want to make something with a particular yarn that is a little out of my budget, I set a little aside with each check until I Have enough to purchase the yarn. The enjoyment of making a special piece that I will enjoy knitting and wearing makes it worth it to me. A good source for relatively inexpensive but good quality fingering yarns is Holst-Garn. They are in Denmark but ship quickly and no customs duties. They have a wool/cotton, a wool/silk and a 100% wool. You can choose between a 50gm cake and a 500gm cone.


And they ship to the US?


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

The twin set is going to be worth it. It'll be better yarn and workmanship than you could buy for $140. It's worth the price to work with good yarn. Won't you feel elegant in this set!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, yarn is getting very expensive, unless you find it on sale, then it's 'almost ok'. For my adult kids, one wanted dk wt. yarn for her sweater, it was $140. For my son, it was a couple dollars more. For my daughter, the last one I completed, it was almost $160. These are not sweater sets, they are aran cardigans. This last cardi, she wanted it longer than between waist and hip length, but it was not that much longer. I got all this yarn through WEBS. Then just before Christmas this past year I see more yarns on sale, their close outs are the best price, unless you can find what you want in 'Grandpa's garage sale'. Must be careful with the close outs, sometimes there isn't much left. My 'kids' will wear these sweaters for a long time. What really chokes me is, I have made some baby sweaters for my future great grand kids, some were in the $50 range for yarn, but only a few. Yeah, the yarn is really nice, but way too expensive.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

pattibe said:


> If you are putting all your time and effort into making a quality garment, why not use the best yarn you can? You usually get what you pay for.


I agree, except I can't afford to do that.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That price would be way out of my budget. There are some really nice acrylic yarns out there that are not expensive and when done with the sweater, it would be washable. I like wash and wear, so expensive yarns that require special handling are not for me.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

I just got some great yarn from love knitting. Their stuff is nice and reasonably priced.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

To me, that's very expensive. I would not make it in the suggest yarn. In fact I could do a lot more with $140 than buying yarn!!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Knitpicks stroll has great reviews, comes in white and will cost half that much
http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Stroll_Sock_Yarn__D5420133.html


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

I really hate the kind of response I'm about to make, but that doesn't mean it isn't true.

Go to a store for women's wear, the kind that *might* have a twin set for sale in the kind of fiber you would be making yours out of, in other words, a specialty store. Look at the fine sweaters and their price tags. I'd wager that you'll find the prices well above what you've estimated your cost to be. 

I get where you're coming from, and that's my usual hang-up as well. It's sticker-shock, plain and simple. If you can afford the yarn without cutting a swath from your food/housing budget, get the yarn you want. It will be worth it, in the long run.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Sometimes ( not real often ) ,but sometimes you can find pretty good prices on good ole Ebay. You just have to spend a bit of time looking through their auctions. I have found some nice yarns at well below what you would expect to pay.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

knit4ES said:


> Budget is such an individual thing.
> I have a hard time spending money on myself, but consider that it will be well made and in quality fiber
> ... if you wear it for 10 years... That's less than $1.20 per month


I agree,,,my royal blue "old shale" Bluebell Crepe,sweater is still beautiful and I have worn it a good many times over the last 35 years.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Sometimes you can't get the yarn you want for one reason or the other. I would look at what else is out there that will give you the same drape, gauge etc like the yarn you saw. Sweater yarn especially needs to be appropriate for the garment to look well. Go to Yarn Sub.com they are good with these comparisons, and they include price. 

Always good to check, all the details. If I was making something to wear to an "event" I might splurge, for everyday wear I'm not about to pay a lot. However I made my son a sweater using chunky acrylic/wool mix, when the it called for wool; thinking - 'he won't wash it correctly'. I really liked the yarn I chose, and for the most part it looked great but, when it came to the sleeves the yarn was so heavy that it stretched out of shape. I re-knit them 2 x, and they still stretched out of shape. I think the original yarn would have been a better choice. He's a big man and I still spent a bundle for that sweater, and a long time kitting it. :sm19:


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

go to iceyarns.com and see if you can find a good yarn in the clearance section. Good yarn can be cheap.


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

Check out this listing at iceyarns. It's on sale cheap. It's white. It's an alpaca blend.

https://www.iceyarns.com/master-alpaca-fine-cream-fnt2-48763

There are so many yarns for sale there.


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

This one is very thin, but it knit it double thick and it would work out nicely. Some lovely superwash merino blend.

https://www.iceyarns.com/merino-extrafine-comfort-cream-fnt2-47228


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

this one costs more money but is very reasonably priced cashmere blend.

https://www.iceyarns.com/luxury-premium-yarns-cashmere-gold-white


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

Some interesting yarn from the clearance section

https://www.iceyarns.com/sale-luxury-premium-cream-fnt2-49672


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

And some 100% superwash merino also in the clearance section

https://www.iceyarns.com/sale-luxury-premium-cream-fnt2-46766


----------



## vacuous (Apr 20, 2016)

marilyngf said:


> You are located in the US. I wanted some yarn from Little Knits. Price was great, even with such a high exchange rate, however, once the "over 50.00" shipping was added on, it was above what I was willing to pay. Yarn can be shipped from the UK for so much less and gets here faster. I have really noticed over the last 5 years or so, yarn prices have sky rocketed


I just discovered Deramores Canada. I wanted some Rowan yarn and to my surprise they were on sale 30% off and I got an extra 10% or 15% (can't remember the exact figure) for signing up to receive email messages. (I always use an alternate email address so my main one will not be flooded with "junk" mail, so it is not an issue for me)

I have free delivery as my order was over $100, and to my pleasant surprise again, there was no sales tax! I will definitely order from them again.

I ordered from Little Knits once, their postage is off the chart expensive.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

romagica said:


> I found a sweater twin set pattern using fingering weight yarn so I can make a white cardigan. It calls for about 3150 yards. That means if I use a quality yarn, I will spend about $140 for a sweater set. WHAT?!?!
> 
> What do you all do? That just can't be the norm.


It's been over 25 years since I could afford to buy wool. We are a major wool producing nation and I could buy cone yarn from Bendigo Mills for around $35 for 500 grams.

I'm not a fan of acrylic yarn but the price is right; 100gram for $2.25 - $3.50 depending on store and brand about half the wool cost.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Because of my fixed budget, I can't afford to pay the prices at the LYS's in my area. Love the good quality yarns; but usually buy what I can afford with a coupon at Jo-Ann's or Michaels. Lucky for me, I have a large stash & nice yarns to choose from most of the time. However, I've learned to shop around & buy from Knit Picks & other websites when they have sales on good quality yarns. Awhile back, I got some beautiful Rowan lace yarn at a great sale on Craftsy. Also, I have ordered from www.hobiumyarns.com in Turkey. They have very nice yarns at extremely reasonable prices. They have wools, cottons, & other natural fiber blends & a good selection of colors. They ship internationally within 3-5 business via DHL & their shipping is only $6.90 (USD). This place is great if you need a good number of skeins for a sweater, etc. You can buy just the number of skeins you need; but you also get a discount if you buy in packs of 5 or 10.

https://www.hobiumyarns.com/yarn/yarn-fiber/wool-1

Another place I find some great yarns is Tuesday Morning. They sell discontinued, overstock or closeout yarns you would normally buy at your LYS...Trendsetter, Wisdom (Poems), Ella Rae, Araucania & many others. You just have to be willing to take the time to shop around or wait for a sale. There's no reason to pay more than you want to for nice yarn just to make a simple sweater set.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

I pay the 140 dollars for a good set.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I only buy on sale. There are so many places to buy yarn online, and someone is always having a sale.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I have to say working with the better yarns is more rewarding and satisfying but you have to shop around there on many websites that have specials and some even include free shipping 
Take your time look around and you will find Yarn you want at the price you can afford


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

This brings to mind the recent post which showed some beautiful knit sweaters at Nordstrom's (I think) going from $400 to $700, with a few being sold at even higher amounts. I, too, get sticker shock when calculating even the cost of a "quick and easy" afghan...but once in a while you just have to go for it. For yourself? Do it. I bet you knit plenty for others!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

romagica said:


> I found a sweater twin set pattern using fingering weight yarn so I can make a white cardigan. It calls for about 3150 yards. That means if I use a quality yarn, I will spend about $140 for a sweater set. WHAT?!?!
> 
> What do you all do? That just can't be the norm.


Check at KnitPicks. Their Bare (undyed white) Stroll fingering yarn is under $8 per 100gms/462yards.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

A friend of mine has an Alpaca farm and she just got some of the wool back from the mill. I loved one of the natural colors but it is 15.00 per skein and there is only 100 yards to it. I wanted to knit a sweater jacket but I would need 20 skeins. $300.00 was way out of my price range. I had to pass with regrets. I totally understand your dilemma


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I usually try an buy yarn on sale.., an some times I might a good deal or not!! Times are tough everything has gone sky high..,


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't spend that or NEAR that on a sweater at a store. I do like knitting sweaters. I buy my large quantities from ICE yarns. Very reasonable even with shipping especially for the luxury alpaca, wool, mohair etc. Without Ice yarns I would never have knit alpaca sweaters.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

This conversation made me wonder what my stash is worth. Purchased over several years, mostly on sale or gifts, it comes to big bucks were I to buy it again. And my stash is paltry compared to some (pictures seen on this forum)


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm another Little Knits fan. They have great buys on quality yarn. I have ordered many times from them and never had a problem.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

romagica said:


> I found a sweater twin set pattern using fingering weight yarn so I can make a white cardigan. It calls for about 3150 yards. That means if I use a quality yarn, I will spend about $140 for a sweater set. WHAT?!?!
> 
> What do you all do? That just can't be the norm.


I am adding to the "ICE Yarns" vote. I have purchased from them when I needed a large quantity of yarn for a project. It was the only way I was able to afford to make the items, in a yarn that would do them justice. My last afghan was made out of an alpaca blend, and cost me under $65, including the shipping, for 3,780 yards. And every time I have ordered from them I have been _very_ happy with the quality of the yarn.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

For that much yardage you are making an adult sweater set. That isn't a terribly high price for a good quality yarn.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Please watch Little Knits. They occasionallyhave "flash sales", and perhaps you will hit on one of those and they would have yarn you want in the quantity you need. I've scored on a few of those sales! I also got a goodly for a sweater quantity of fingering weight at Simply Socks Yarn Company in Ft. Wayne, Indiana. They have top-notch quality yarns, and I wanted a tightly spun merino for my sweater in a hand dyed yarn. 

Quality fingering-weight yarns are expensive, but they last a very long time. If not in socks, they will probably last at least a life-time. At least the yardage is good, with around 400 yds. Per 100 g.


----------



## Monic (Feb 18, 2014)

That price is what it usually costs to knit a nice sweater, I have even paid more, up to to $200.
It is good quality and it wears well and keeps its shape. there is a lot of work involved, so I think it is worth it.
sometimes I use cheaper yarn for scarves, mitts and hats.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

I purchase quality yarn only on sale, either at Webs or during the NYC yarn crawl. Sometimes it's not a big discount but every little bit counts. I also have gotten some great yarn when my craft group has yarn swaps.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with you. You usually get what you pay for. Have you tried Little Knits? They have closeouts but then beware that you get the same dye lot.


pattibe said:


> If you are putting all your time and effort into making a quality garment, why not use the best yarn you can? You usually get what you pay for.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

There is no way I would pay that much for yarn I'd then have to knit into a sweater myself. Either most of the repliers are rich or make only one item a year. Guernseys were expensive, but people were prepared to buy the wool because they were for work clothes that would last for decades. Recommended yarn for a pattern is almost never cheap, I'd look for a cheaper substitute.


----------



## yvonne m (Dec 6, 2011)

Boy, did I learn a lot reading these replies. I learned so many places to go for less expensive yarn. I've been spending way too much money for yarn. Been knitting off and on for a number of years but buying at expensive yarn shops. Thanks ladies!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I, too, balk at spending money like that on a sweater. First of all, you never know in the end if it fits you right, if you like the finished product, etc. I personally like to purchase an already made sweater that I can try on and see if it fits, as well as saving lots of money over making it myself.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

laceluvr said:


> Because of my fixed budget, I can't afford to pay the prices at the LYS's in my area. Love the good quality yarns; but usually buy what I can afford with a coupon at Jo-Ann's or Michaels. Lucky for me, I have a large stash & nice yarns to choose from most of the time. However, I've learned to shop around & buy from Knit Picks & other websites when they have sales on good quality yarns. Awhile back, I got some beautiful Rowan lace yarn at a great sale on Craftsy. Also, I have ordered from www.hobiumyarns.com in Turkey. They have very nice yarns at extremely reasonable prices. They have wools, cottons, & other natural fiber blends & a good selection of colors. They ship internationally within 3-5 business via DHL & their shipping is only $6.90 (USD). This place is great if you need a good number of skeins for a sweater, etc. You can buy just the number of skeins you need; but you also get a discount if you buy in packs of 5 or 10.
> 
> https://www.hobiumyarns.com/yarn/yarn-fiber/wool-1
> 
> Another place I find some great yarns is Tuesday Morning. They sell discontinued, overstock or closeout yarns you would normally buy at your LYS...Trendsetter, Wisdom (Poems), Ella Rae, Araucania & many others. You just have to be willing to take the time to shop around or wait for a sale. There's no reason to pay more than you want to for nice yarn just to make a simple sweater set.


I just fell into the rabbit hole of this site! I'm not sure if I should thank you, but there's some lovely eye candy here.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

If the store offers any type coupons, I would take advantage of that (ex. 50% off of one item, etc).


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

It really does depend on your budget and priorities. There are a few things I consider when buying yarn...mostly I buy on sale. I prefer to buy at a lys because I want the shop to stay open, but I do buy online as well. Ravelry is worth a try if you know what you want. Maybe someone has listed it as for sale or trade in their stash. Once a year I buy enough yarn for a sweater or two
at regular price, usually using gift cards from Christmas or my birthday to help with the cost. I think it is a smaller expense than going away for a weekend with hotel and meals and the pleasure lasts a lot longer!


----------



## fmgray (Mar 28, 2017)

I agree, my motto is that if I can buy the sweater in the store, buy it. I have sweaters I have yet finished. I think would I pay that much for a sweater?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

More info. How long will you be using this set? Then figure in how much would that be a year? Will it be worth is then? Last, but not least are you worth it? How do you value yourself.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Nordic Mart sells Drops "Fabel" fingering yarn....sometimes there are sales when the price drops to $1.80 for 50 gr.
Shipping is not bad.....you can't get much cheaper than this. I have used the yarn for many socks and recommend it.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

If it is too expensive, I do without.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I recently spent almost $200 for yarn for a cable pullover. The yarn is gorgeous and I love the sweater, it's soft and warm and I wore it many many times this past winter. I feel this sweater was well worth the money spent for the yarn. On the other hand, I've spent well over $200 for a cashmere sweater. I love luxury yarn and was always taught you get what you pay for and one really good garment is worth five cheap ones.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Dances with Wool said:


> You get what you pay for. If I really really want to make something with a particular yarn that is a little out of my budget, I set a little aside with each check until I Have enough to purchase the yarn. The enjoyment of making a special piece that I will enjoy knitting and wearing makes it worth it to me. A good source for relatively inexpensive but good quality fingering yarns is Holst-Garn. They are in Denmark but ship quickly and no customs duties. They have a wool/cotton, a wool/silk and a 100% wool. You can choose between a 50gm cake and a 500gm cone.


I got lovely yarn from them on your recommendation!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I only buy on sale. There are so many places to buy yarn online, and someone is always having a sale.


Ditto!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

romagica said:


> I found a sweater twin set pattern using fingering weight yarn so I can make a white cardigan. It calls for about 3150 yards. That means if I use a quality yarn, I will spend about $140 for a sweater set. WHAT?!?!
> 
> What do you all do? That just can't be the norm.


I think, because of the probably boring factor of knitting a sweater set (if it's stockinet) I would just find a nice set to buy for half that or less! Like in fine cotton or cashmere from LLBean or Eddie Bauer!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Fricia said:


> Fingering weight usually comes with 200 or more yards per skein. So you're using about 15 skeins, right? So each skein is under $10.
> 
> Bite the bullet or there are many many fingering weight quality yarns out there for about $3-4 per skein.
> 
> Keep looking. Knit Picks is a good place to start. Good luck.


I agree I would look at Knit Picks. They have some beautiful yarns. Don't forget to check out all the sock yarns. There not just for socks. Quality with long yardage for as little as $5 a skein.


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

What are Siwashes? Just curious.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> You are located in the US. I wanted some yarn from Little Knits. Price was great, even with such a high exchange rate, however, once the "over 50.00" shipping was added on, it was above what I was willing to pay. Yarn can be shipped from the UK for so much less and gets here faster. I have really noticed over the last 5 years or so, yarn prices have sky rocketed


you are soooooooo rite! The prices are through the roof.


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Not being one to knit adult garments, I would choke over that price. But they are treasures when finished and I am still wearing a couple Siwashes from my 20s. Was always glad they were knit in a size to wear a heavy sweater under them or they would not fit now, lol!
> The only thing I buy in numbers anymore is summer tops. Doing yard work near every day and only doing full loads of laundry I figure a couple shirts a day. Scored this spring, at Kohls. $16 tops were on sale for $5.9? and I had coupons so they were $3.7? Cannot beat that for everyday and work.
> Now that did leave me some extra cash to go yarn shopping and I bought some for the Gkids to help me dye with Kool-aid.
> Hope you can find an excellent sale too!


What are Siwashes?


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

Michaels has a good fingering yarn that is not as expensive and often goes on sail I think the name is Like Wool or something like that, it is Michaels brand.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The cost of overhead in a yarn shop is much higher than an online source, where I purchase my yarns. I generally go into yarn shops for research purposes. I see what yarns are of interest based on the season for which I'm making tops, say. Then I do online browsing, just out of curiosity mostly, but also to see where I can save money. There's no point in spending a fortune on a recommended yarn choice put out by whoever the mfg happens to be. My favorite reference is iceyarns. the shipping is about $14 for 10 skeins/balls of yarn that cost about $1.99 each. The variety is great (wool, cotton, novelty yarns, etc) that you can select based on the size needle you are using, the color, fiber content, etc. I also have chosen yarns from numei.com and generally order 10 ball bags for under $20. I have never been disappointed in my purchases. The only caveat I have is that colors may be slightly distorted based on computer imagings. I have used DMC floss numbers as a basis for describing colors on my eBay page whenever I've sold anything involving clothing or accessories.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

romagica said:


> I found a sweater twin set pattern using fingering weight yarn so I can make a white cardigan. It calls for about 3150 yards. That means if I use a quality yarn, I will spend about $140 for a sweater set. WHAT?!?!
> 
> What do you all do? That just can't be the norm.


I always ask myself "how much use will I get out of this" before I expire. That usually settles everything.

:sm19:


----------



## raysdtr (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't help but add my 2 cents worth.For so many years I put other's needs/wants before mine.I now see those"others" paying greater sums for concert tickets,golf games.etc.. they will have memories of these but nothing to compare with a beautiful sweater set which will last for years. I say go for it as a treat for yourself.


----------



## becsnanny (Sep 2, 2016)

When they decided they wanted hand knit sweaters, I introduced my son's to my local yarn store. Then I showed them the cost of good quality yarn and informed then that gift certificates were wonderful gifts.


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

Try ordering from Deramores in the U.K. Find them online. My experience has been excellent service at good prices and not exorbitant shipping cost. For an order of that size, it might be shipped at no charge.


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

I saw a beach sweater in a magazine for $250 for the pattern and yarn. I thought geez, a sweater for that amount and I have to knit it too. The sweater was a simple drop shoulder, placket front with stripes of various widths and colors. 
I wrote down the design, chose the colors I wanted in a cotton/acrylic blend and made a swatch on my bulky machine made it for less than half the cost of the magazine version. It was done in a few days and I take it to beach every year for those cool evening walks on the beach.
Chances are you could find a quality yarn for less, make a swatch do some arithmetic, and design your own. 
Good luck!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

You could get 14 balls of Stroll sock yarn (also considered fingering, I think) for about $70 (3,234 Yds), for example. That's not a lot for a twin set, I think. Most Knitpicks yarn is good although I have not used this exact yarn. Lots of people here probably have and could either recommend/pan it. In that amount shipping is free. Just shop around...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I agree, except I can't afford to do that.


As is often the case, I'm the odd one out. I don't consider any given yarn a "quality" yarn based only on price or fiber type. I want yarns that hold up to normal wear and tear without pilling excessively or costing an arm and a leg and needing special care. I could afford to buy any yarn out there by most people's standards but I'm not willing to pay that kind of money for mere yarn and don't feel deprived because of that; I've always had multiple interests and I'm the same way with all of them in order to afford multiple interests :~). Just call me practical.....


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

My budget is seriously limited so I often shop at ebay. I've found some fabulous wool at fabulous prices. One time I got a kilo of wool for one euro!!!! I almost fainted!! Hehe!!!


----------



## SallieH (Oct 20, 2014)

romagica said:


> I found a sweater twin set pattern using fingering weight yarn so I can make a white cardigan. It calls for about 3150 yards. That means if I use a quality yarn, I will spend about $140 for a sweater set. WHAT?!?!
> 
> What do you all do? That just can't be the norm.


I am sorry for your dilemma, but I'm glad you brought this up. I was traveling and found a luxury hand-dyed yarn by a local artist, so I bought one skein. It was $28 and I nearly choked on that. A year went by and I couldn't find the "right" pattern for the yarn. I went back to the store and met the artist again and found a shawl made up with her yarn, but I needed another skein! I actually bought it and am working on the shawl. As I knit with it, I keep going back and forth from thinking how expensive the yarn is to how yummy it feels and works up to the pleasant experience I had that day in the store. I would never pay $60 for a shawl, but I know in the end I will be glad I did. The moral of the story is: if you can afford the yarn and feel confident about the sweater then go for it. As a side note, I have stored away several Irish knit sweaters I made for my sons when they were young out of some sort of scratchy, acrylic yarn that no one will wear because it "itches" them. If I had only known then what I know now...


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I think I would look for yarn at Knit Picks. They have very nice yarns there.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

But if you don't use really, really good yarn, what's the point? That's kind of how I see it. I mean, I buy cheap clothes at Target, but if I'm going to make something that takes lots of time and effort and is a labor of love, I just have to buy yarn that is going to feel amazing on my skin.

Another thing: I remind myself that knitting, for me, is a hobby. For some reason that I can't explain, that works as justification for spending a lot. Yeah, I know... it probably doesn't make any sense to anyone else.


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

http://www.yarnbarn.com/yarn/weightindex.asp

http://littleknits.com/yarn/the-big-sock-sale.html

So many choices....So many different prices.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

jvallas said:


> I agree, except I can't afford to do that.[/quote
> 
> I agree, but me either.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

But you are talking about knitting two garments. I honestly don't think that's unreasonable if you're planning to use quality/luxury yarn. You're knitting this for you, make it something you will want to wear! And do check sales - www.loveknitting.com also has some good prices, along with www.craftsy.com. Little Knits has also been mentioned here.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

lizzie91001 said:


> But if you don't use really, really good yarn, what's the point? That's kind of how I see it. I mean, I buy cheap clothes at Target, but if I'm going to make something that takes lots of time and effort and is a labor of love, I just have to buy yarn that is going to feel amazing on my skin.
> 
> Another thing: I remind myself that knitting, for me, is a hobby. For some reason that I can't explain, that works as justification for spending a lot. Yeah, I know... it probably doesn't make any sense to anyone else.


Makes sense here! :sm17:


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

I look at it this way. We are not making garments just to make garments, we are enjoying a hobby. A fingering weight sweater or twin set will take weeks to knit. If you played golf once a week as a hobby, you would spend way more than that on green fees, balls, a caddy, equipment, etc. during the time it takes to knit your sweater, and you wouldn't think twice. When my hubby spends $140 on a new woodworking tool to satisfy his hobby, nobody bats an eye. So if I choose to enjoy a hobby that costs some bucks, then it's nobody's business but my own and I enjoy my hobby time with some lovely yarn. The added bonus is that I end up with a great addition to my wardrobe.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

romagica said:


> I found a sweater twin set pattern using fingering weight yarn so I can make a white cardigan. It calls for about 3150 yards. That means if I use a quality yarn, I will spend about $140 for a sweater set. WHAT?!?!
> 
> What do you all do? That just can't be the norm.


As others have suggested, always shop around there are so many sources, even over-seas many times the shipping isn't all that bad when you pay less for the yarn. Another thought, fingering weight does come on spools where one spool would be enough for a whole sweater. These spools are, of course, produced for commercial use and therefore are far less costly--shop around! Also "fingering weight" is the norm for most sock yarns which tend to be less in price as well.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Gobyonyarn.com (webs online) and look at close out yarns.


----------



## tjlummox (Apr 15, 2012)

i order a lot from smileys and yarn paradise. quality yarns at great prices and quick delivery  check them out


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Kadoonya said:


> Gobyonyarn.com (webs online) and look at close out yarns.


Says this site cannot be found


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I feel your pain! I am drooling over MadelineTosh pashmina, but I would need two skeins.????


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

marilyngf said:


> Says this site cannot be found


I think the poster is missing some spaces :sm17: took me a minute to figure out. I believe the reference is to www.yarn.com ; like, go buy on yarn.com


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Bendigo Woollen Mill has soon beautiful 100% merino wool either in 2, 3 or4 ply (all could be classed as fingering weight) although 2ply is a bit thinner but I like that 

You can buy 200gram balls or upgrade to a 500gram cone (less joins) their wool is beautiful and is great value for the quality, they do ship oversea'a ☺


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> As is often the case, I'm the odd one out. I don't consider any given yarn a "quality" yarn based only on price or fiber type. I want yarns that hold up to normal wear and tear without pilling excessively or costing an arm and a leg and needing special care. I could afford to buy any yarn out there by most people's standards but I'm not willing to pay that kind of money for mere yarn and don't feel deprived because of that; I've always had multiple interests and I'm the same way with all of them in order to afford multiple interests :~). Just call me practical.....


I agree with you on this one... I'm very practical...


----------



## Judy Redmann (Apr 12, 2017)

I probably shouldn't admit to spending over $45 for yarn to make a little bear. But she was so cute. Sad not to see her on the shelf in the new baby's room. Maybe soon. Being single I get a little more budget discretion. All the work involved to make a sweeter, let alone a sweater set out of inferior yarn would be so not worth it.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

If you're to buy yarn at thrift stores, garage sales, etc. watch out for bugs. If you find bugs in yarn you've bought, they're apt to say the bugs
came from your home, not here.


----------



## 63cross (Aug 11, 2016)

Have you looked at Bendigo Woollen Mills in Australia. You can purchase 200gram quality merino wool for $9 US. Their postage is good too.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Dances with Wool said:


> You get what you pay for. If I really really want to make something with a particular yarn that is a little out of my budget, I set a little aside with each check until I Have enough to purchase the yarn. The enjoyment of making a special piece that I will enjoy knitting and wearing makes it worth it to me. A good source for relatively inexpensive but good quality fingering yarns is Holst-Garn. They are in Denmark but ship quickly and no customs duties. They have a wool/cotton, a wool/silk and a 100% wool. You can choose between a 50gm cake and a 500gm cone.


This site has beautiful yarns 
How are their shipping costs to the US?
I am so tempted!!


----------



## grannykeever (May 11, 2016)

I agree that Knit Picks is a great source for yarn. They are constantly having sales also.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

I agree with you, romagica. Yarn is very expensive. I must say, I don't quite understand it either. What I do is keep certain patterns in mind and then watch and wait for the yarn to go on sale online. Once this past year, I had a really lucky find at the LYS and found yarn from my wish list on sale. The cardigan still cost about $150 but wow, that made me "feel" like I got a bargain, LOL!


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

That does seem like a very substantial price for yarn for a simple shell and sweater. Are you sure you need that much yarn? Sounds like a lot of skeins for that project. I would go for less expensive yarn or perhaps decide on a different project.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I never buy expensive yarn. The most I ever pay is between $2.00 and $5.00 per skein.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Here in Australia, the wool market is booming. Prices are at an all time high. I recently heard the Chinese government was buying heaps of Australian wool to make uniforms for their armed services people. Gulp! Then only yesterday I heard they have a finger in every pie within our own country.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Sometimes when you put so much work into a project it pays to buy good yarn,you will wear your knit for many,many years.
But I do agree some yarn is just getting far to pricey.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

I still like Red Heart.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

knit picks


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

raysdtr said:


> I can't help but add my 2 cents worth.For so many years I put other's needs/wants before mine.I now see those"others" paying greater sums for concert tickets,golf games.etc.. they will have memories of these but nothing to compare with a beautiful sweater set which will last for years. I say go for it as a treat for yourself.


I agree with you. I don't know why (as long as you have the money), we feel the need to justify spending more for beautiful yarns. I know people who spend money on things which I see no value in, but that's their chosen interest, so they feel no need to justify their spending, and neither do I. My hubby spends money on art supplies and model making equipment, without a second thought, and I spend money on yarn.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

WestLAmum said:


> I look at it this way. We are not making garments just to make garments, we are enjoying a hobby. A fingering weight sweater or twin set will take weeks to knit. If you played golf once a week as a hobby, you would spend way more than that on green fees, balls, a caddy, equipment, etc. during the time it takes to knit your sweater, and you wouldn't think twice. When my hubby spends $140 on a new woodworking tool to satisfy his hobby, nobody bats an eye. So if I choose to enjoy a hobby that costs some bucks, then it's nobody's business but my own and I enjoy my hobby time with some lovely yarn. The added bonus is that I end up with a great addition to my wardrobe.


It's the same for us. My hubby buys good quality paints, canvas, brushes and knives for his artwork, which really shows in the finished piece. I buy the best yarn I can afford, and never feel guilty about it.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

romagica said:


> I found a sweater twin set pattern using fingering weight yarn so I can make a white cardigan. It calls for about 3150 yards. That means if I use a quality yarn, I will spend about $140 for a sweater set. WHAT?!?!
> 
> What do you all do? That just can't be the norm.


If you are able to afford it, there's no reason why you shouldn't, as it's for two knitted items. If it's outside your budget, just buy the best yarn you can afford, and use that. It sounds like a lovely project.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

vacuous said:


> I just discovered Deramores Canada. I wanted some Rowan yarn and to my surprise they were on sale 30% off and I got an extra 10% or 15% (can't remember the exact figure) for signing up to receive email messages. (I always use an alternate email address so my main one will not be flooded with "junk" mail, so it is not an issue for me)
> 
> I have free delivery as my order was over $100, and to my pleasant surprise again, there was no sales tax! I will definitely order from them again.
> 
> I ordered from Little Knits once, their postage is off the chart expensive.


Thank you for mentioning Deremores. I have been looking at King Cole Drifter Chunky, it is around $12, Deremores has it for $8.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

Saying "you get what you pay for" or "you deserve it" could equally be applied to food, footwear and clothes, which should take precedence over yarn - if everyone followed that rule, I doubt there'd be any money left for luxury yarn at the end of the month. 140 dollars for sweater yarn IS high (a standard sweater is 50 dollars, not 200), so don't be ashamed to use something cheaper if that's what you like. There is no shame in acrylic blends.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Lorikeet said:


> I never buy expensive yarn. The most I ever pay is between $2.00 and $5.00 per skein.


And I'll bet you have never, ever been arrested by the yarn police. Me, neither ;~DD!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> I agree with you. I don't know why (as long as you have the money), we feel the need to justify spending more for beautiful yarns. I know people who spend money on things which I see no value in, but that's their chosen interest, so they feel no need to justify their spending, and neither do I. My hubby spends money on art supplies and model making equipment, without a second thought, and I spend money on yarn.


You don't need to justify it. I don't do it by choice, but I don't expect others to follow suit based on what my choices are. Neither choice is really anyone else's business, so I wonder why this subject returns to this forum every few months. Do we all need our choices justified by being backed up by others? Or what? I have never figured out what motivates this particular thread repeatedly.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

It's funny - I often spend outrageous amounts of money for yarn without blinking an eye. Such as the cabled sweater for my husband. 

I guess in this particular instance, I balked at spending so much for WHITE "gasp" yarn for a stockinette twin set. 

Actually, I think the Universe is looking out for me. As a result of my post, a KP friend is sending me the yarn I need at a VERY reasonable price (extraordinary and I am so grateful) and she is clearing out some of her stash. 

Win- Win. 

Thank you, NRoberts. ????


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

romagica said:


> It's funny - I often spend outrageous amounts of money for yarn without blinking an eye. Such as the cabled sweater for my husband.
> 
> I guess in this particular instance, I balked at spending so much for WHITE "gasp" yarn for a stockinette twin set.
> 
> ...


That's a great friend! Looking forward to seeing your set when it's finished.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> You don't need to justify it. I don't do it by choice, but I don't expect others to follow suit based on what my choices are. Neither choice is really anyone else's business, so I wonder why this subject returns to this forum every few months. Do we all need our choices justified by being backed up by others? Or what? I have never figured out what motivates this particular thread repeatedly.


I meant we feel we have to justify it to ourselves, sorry. I gave the example of my hubby, who buys the art supplies he wants, not feeling any need to justify the cost of his hobby, and I do the same with yarn.
I agree with you that it's everyone's choice to spend as much, or as little, as they want to on anything, including yarn.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> I meant we feel we have to justify it to ourselves, sorry. I gave the example of my hubby, who buys the art supplies he wants, not feeling any need to justify the cost of his hobby, and I do the same with yarn.
> I agree with you that it's everyone's choice to spend as much, or as little, as they want to on anything, including yarn.


Thank you for the clarification :~). Now I understand.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm all for free will, but I've been getting bothered by the dominant stream of KPers encouraging other people to spend outrageous amounts of money for yarn, or cheering on a member that has a stash beyond life expectancy and decided to buy more expensive yarn that she'll never use. There are people on this site who can only afford acrylics or Aldi yarn and they'll feel like their yarn is crap. Encourage everything, not just yarn snobbery.


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

Order something from Ice Yarns. You will certainly get something a lot cheaper.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

I have bought yarn on clearance and on sale. Ive gotten some off eBay from yarn makers like Brown Sheep, who have a store that sells their yarn they don't sell at full price (it won't pass quality or something, or wasn't the correct color in the dye lot, etc)
I also shop Goodwill and often find skeins of yarn, sometimes it's mostly acrylic, I leave those alone most of the time. Yes yarn is extremely expensive when you compare what things cost new vs what it costs to knit them up yourself.

I just made a pair of slipper socks for my mother. I could buy a much nicer pair, really, for less than the yarn alone not counting the hours spent making them. Anyone else might say "Oh i could get a prettier nicer pair of socks at the store" but at least she knows I made them myself. That is the important part.


----------



## DesignHapp (Mar 26, 2013)

Try Ice yarns


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I know several people have mentioned it, but don't overlook Knit Picks and www.garnstudio.com. Both have frequent sales and excellent yarn!


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Watch DBNY yarns. They may get in something you will like.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I buy most of my wool from Bendigo Woollen Mills. They have great offers and their wool comes in 200gm balls and range between $10-$16. They also send overseas. I find that this way the item I am making isn't that expensive. They are on line as well.


----------

